# Cherry JR Gent



## Jim15 (May 16, 2006)

Hello,
  I'm really not much good at telling what woods are supposed to look like, this blank said cherry but it doesn't look like the cherry furniture I havein the house. Is this a different kind of cherry than what they make furniture out of? Comments welcomed.
















Thank you,
jim


----------



## Johnathan (May 16, 2006)

Looks great. Wood types can come is such different colors. This looks like a burl so you can get all kinds of variations. I think that we've also become all too familiar with died and stains woods with the name "cherry" on it. Looks like cherry to me. Nice pen.


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 16, 2006)

Looks like a mighty fine piece of cherry burl.  Also looks like a very good finish.


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 16, 2006)

Looks like cherry burl, but Whatever it is...That is one beautiful piece of wood!


----------



## Dario (May 16, 2006)

Definitely a Cherry burl, and a very good one at that...it will turn rich reddish brown (the color you are familiar with) as it ages.  Don't wait, because it may take YEARS.

Very nice looking pen you got there [^].


----------



## pete00 (May 16, 2006)

very nice.....


----------



## gerryr (May 16, 2006)

Great looking pen and a really finish too.


----------



## Jim15 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Thanks for the wood lesson.

jim


----------



## alamocdc (May 16, 2006)

Beautiful piece of Cherry burl, Jim, and nice job with the pen!


----------



## Ligget (May 16, 2006)

That is a BEAUTIFUL piece of wood, the pen, finish and photograph are all brilliant Jim![][]


----------



## Woodnknots (May 16, 2006)

beautiful pen!!  Most "cherry" furniture has been stained or dyed to make the dark "cherry" look you are used to.  I prefer to use unstained wood in everything I do and let the wood do what the wood will do.


----------



## wags54 (May 16, 2006)

beatiful pen sure looks like you have your finish done to an art form


----------



## challagan (May 16, 2006)

Nice looking pen, you did a great job on a good looking blank!

corey


----------



## Jim15 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks all for the kind comments. Dave I agree I think the unstained wood is nicer looking.


jim


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 17, 2006)

Carolina cherry burl is my favorite wood, excellent!


----------



## Jim15 (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Glenn. 

jim


----------



## BigRob777 (May 17, 2006)

Hi Jim,
Yup, that's cherry burl.  Nice work with it.  I don't know if you got it from me, but sometimes I don't write "burl" on blanks, or I might write "b".  Either way, it is a nice pen.
Rob


----------



## ken69912001 (May 17, 2006)

Looks like black eyed cherry burl. Very nice pen.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 17, 2006)

Wonderful pen - stunning in every way.  Impressive and artistic.

And you're a lawyer?

Geesh.....

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## airrat (May 18, 2006)

Very nice Cherry Burl.  Looks like some of Dario's desert special I got.  Pen sold fast.


----------



## Jim15 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. I think I got the wood from either Dario or Rob. Roger i think you have me mixed up with someone else I am not a lawyer.

jim


----------



## mick (May 18, 2006)

Wow!  What a great grain!  And-- like the other guys here have said-- the cherry we are used to seeing is never as light as cherry truly is.  If you go into a high end furniture store, you'll find that fine cherry furniture is never dark--it ages to the beautiful deep patina in about 75-125 years or more.  Due to increased popularity in antiques-- smart furniture companies just stain the cherry wood to look like the old stuff. Its been done for so long now, we can't tell the difference anymore!  Side note:  did you know that cherry was once considered the poor man's mahogany?  Ok. Enuff of all that from Mike's other half LOL  

What a beautiful piece of wood to find!  I just love it when Mike brings in a pen he's been working on, to find such unusual graining or color.  No wonder this is so addictive to you guys!  and gals! 

C


----------



## Jim15 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info, didn't realize it took that long to darken.

jim


----------



## BUGSY (May 20, 2006)

jim ..what was your finishing process...thanks bugsy


----------

